# My new plow



## theplowmeister

Hi all I just got my new plow mounted










I used to have a 7 1/2 fisher RD
I now have a BOSS 7 1/2 V-Plow









I cant wait to try it, I suppose that now we wont get any snow!


----------



## Jt13speed

HAHA dude that is awesome, talk about a plowing machine! Thats definetly the first Boss V ive ever seen on anything that small, i half thought you were kidding when i saw you say you were looking for a Boss V for the jeep! I hope it works out great for ya, definetly want some more pictures of it!

ps...oh boy watch out for the inevitable "your putting everyone in danger" guys lol


----------



## v-plower

looks good! Let us know how it pushes.


----------



## deere615

Wow that is a nice plow machine


----------



## mrmagnum

That looks great! Hope it works well for you!


----------



## jdadjstr

Looks awesome plowmeister! What are the specs on the plow? Were you able to get a bolt up mount or did you have to fabricate. I'll be curious how it performs for you.


----------



## ppandr

Congrats for taking it to the next level !!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill

Finally went Boss I see. You won't be dissapointed. Was there a specific reason to get rid of the MM2?

And that set up looks like it will be awsome for driveways. I've never seen a V on a jeep. Nice machine.


----------



## SnoFarmer

.........


----------



## theplowmeister

jdadjstr its a BOSS 7 1/2 V-Plow and I had to make the mount. Modified a Ford Mount.

merrimacmill I have 96 accounts! from everything i read it would save me 20 to 30% in time
I have only played with it on some driveways. The scoop will come in real handy. 
I still love the Fisher... some of the stuff on the BOSS I don't know about. Like how dose the full blade trip work in the scoop position? to replace the lifting ram you have to remove the trip strings! to get at the power pack you have to tip the lifting ram out of the way, however you cant just pull the top pin and tip the ram. You have to leave the ram in float and partly collapse the ram to get the upper hydraulic line out from behind the ram mount. The push beam is very low, and that produces quite a bit of twisting to the Jeep frame. I made a brace to beef up the jeep frame. Because of that low mount Boss had to make the truck mount is quite heavy adding to the overall weight. 
It actually takes longer to put the plow on and off than the fisher. 
I can use the power mounting make down pressure for backdraging. I need to add a relay and switch to do that. 
I had a backdrag edge, snowfoil and cutting edge on the Fisher so the plow weights are similar.


----------



## NLS1

That is awesome! Wow, I want one! How will it hold up in the long run do you think? If with the custom fab stuff you don't expect any problems, then I would be very interested in doing something similar too. Very cool!

By the way, when you have mentioned a lead filled rear bumper, did you melt and fill it or did you fill it with shot or something? I was thinking about using your idea for ballast next year by filling some 2x4 steel tubes in the back of the truck next year with lead shot and then fastening it down to the bed somehow. 

Thanks for posting pics, I agree, that is the next level!:salute:


----------



## jeepguy

Dude that is sweet, can you post some more pics like the mount and in scoop


----------



## ABES

theplowmeister;496510 said:


> jdadjstr its a BOSS 7 1/2 V-Plow and I had to make the mount. Modified a Ford Mount.
> 
> merrimacmill I have 96 accounts! from everything i read it would save me 20 to 30% in time
> I have only played with it on some driveways. The scoop will come in real handy.
> I still love the Fisher... some of the stuff on the BOSS I don't know about. Like how dose the full blade trip work in the scoop position? to replace the lifting ram you have to remove the trip strings! to get at the power pack you have to tip the lifting ram out of the way, however you cant just pull the top pin and tip the ram. You have to leave the ram in float and partly collapse the ram to get the upper hydraulic line out from behind the ram mount. The push beam is very low, and that produces quite a bit of twisting to the Jeep frame. I made a brace to beef up the jeep frame. Because of that low mount Boss had to make the truck mount is quite heavy adding to the overall weight.
> It actually takes longer to put the plow on and off than the fisher.
> I can use the power mounting make down pressure for backdraging. I need to add a relay and switch to do that.
> I had a backdrag edge, snowfoil and cutting edge on the Fisher so the plow weights are similar.


I had to remove the lifting ram on a boss V you do not have to remove the trip springs get yourself a 2x4 or a pipe and use it to pry the springs out of the way while you pull the bottom pin for the lift ram.


----------



## JeepTJ

Jt13speed;496143 said:


> HAHA dude that is awesome, talk about a plowing machine! Thats definetly the first Boss V ive ever seen on anything that small, i half thought you were kidding when i saw you say you were looking for a Boss V for the jeep! I hope it works out great for ya, definetly want some more pictures of it!
> 
> ps...oh boy watch out for the inevitable "your putting everyone in danger" guys lol


Gee plowmeister how could you even think about putting that beast out in the streets Who knows what could happen. After all your Jeep is hardly capable of handling that much plow. It only has airshocks. ARB's, and Dana 60 rear end! Stuff that wouldn't be seen under a 1/2 ton

BTW, did I mention it looks great!! Here's to ya. 

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister

NLS1;496714 said:


> That is awesome! Wow, I want one! How will it hold up in the long run do you think? If with the custom fab stuff you don't expect any problems, then I would be very interested in doing something similar too. Very cool!:


Since its only 70# heavier than the plow I've used for 20 years I don't see much difference in how the jeep will hold up.



NLS1;496714 said:


> By the way, when you have mentioned a lead filled rear bumper, did you melt and fill it or did you fill it with shot or something? I was thinking about using your idea for ballast next year by filling some 2x4 steel tubes in the back of the truck next year with lead shot and then fastening it down to the bed somehow.


I made a casting (6 of them) with mounting flange cast into the lead. and bolt the lead to a C Chanel bumper. the bumper has a 2" receiver hitch, and I use 2 turn buckles at each end to keep it from rattling. The reason I made 6 castings was so I could unbolt each section and move them into storage for the summer.


----------



## DFLS

Perfect plow choice. Maneuverable vehicle and functional plow. Perfect for tight drives.


----------



## rjfetz1

DFLS;497776 said:


> Perfect plow choice. Maneuverable vehicle and functional plow. Perfect for tight drives.


Alot easier than a Le Tourneau L-2350

Soon to have a plow on my jeep too.... who says bigger is better....life is good....


----------



## bdhunter

Sweet rig! (If ya get going fast enough, think ya can get it air born?)

Mind sharing where you got the front air shocks?


----------



## theplowmeister

Hi
for air shocks for the front go to gabrial web site find the PDF file with shock specafications find the shock that fits your jeep then use those specs to find an air shock that are close, IE mounting, extended length, compresed length. I know the shocks from a 1985 thunderberd rear fit the front of a YJ with a stock suspention. good luck!


----------



## B&B

Looks perfect for the Jeep! 



theplowmeister;496510 said:


> some of the stuff on the BOSS I don't know about to replace the lifting ram you have to remove the trip strings!


 If for some reason you ever need to replace the lift cylinder, you'll only need to pull two of the trip springs. Not a big deal if you ever need too.



theplowmeister;496510 said:


> to get at the power pack you have to tip the lifting ram out of the way, however you cant just pull the top pin and tip the ram. You have to leave the ram in float and partly collapse the ram to get the upper hydraulic line out from behind the ram mount.


 You should be able to pull down slightly on the upper hose to get it under the mount tab when tipping the top of the cylinder out.. If you can't then you need to re route the hose a bit. I can't tell in the pics how it's routed. 


theplowmeister;496510 said:


> It actually takes longer to put the plow on and off than the fisher.


 It shouldn't, if it is then either the plow isn't level side to side (it needs to be to be easy) or the mount isn't quite at the correct height. What exactly gives you trouble when attaching/detaching? Do you find the pins get hung up on the lower mount hooks?


----------



## theplowmeister

B&B;498525 said:


> It shouldn't, if it is then either the plow isn't level side to side (it needs to be to be easy) or the mount isn't quite at the correct height. What exactly gives you trouble when attaching/detaching? Do you find the pins get hung up on the lower mount hooks?


On the fisher I drive in (same as the boss) I get out, lift the pin relese lever, lift the head gear. the plow is now conected, connect the electrics, 3 plugs lift the stand.

on the Boss drive in, get out, (same so far) twist one pin releas, walk around the plow twist the other pin relese, walk back to the drivers side hook up the electrics, 2 plugs, work the hitch switch.

Im not saying it's a significant amount of time just that with all the hoopla about the mounting I was surprized it takes longer to use


----------



## B&B

Here's a tip when attaching/detaching....

When you detach the the plow, after you've powered the light tower to the down position, reach across between the truck and the light tower and flip the pin lock back into the "on" position (no need to walk all the way around the plow). Also flip the driver side pin lock at this time (since your already standing there). By doing this, the plow will already be ready to go on the truck the next time you pull up to it.

This will make you new attaching procedure as follows:

1) Drive into the plow
2) Plug the two electrical connectors in
3) Flip the Smart hitch switch
The plow is on...


----------



## theplowmeister

Thanks B&B, I'm not complaining just an observation


----------



## B&B

theplowmeister;499087 said:


> Thanks B&B, I'm not complaining just an observation


 Same here pm.

I think once you get accustom to it you'll really like the Smart Hitch. Guys that have trouble with them are either storing them on very uneven ground or the mount isn't set to the correct height. That's why I asked if yours was getting hung up on the mount hooks.

And just like any other brand, you gotta keep the pins lubed for them to work perfect.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Neat setup!


----------



## theplowmeister

I just got in frome my first use with the V-Plow (small 2" storm) WOW I love it I will never go back to a strait blade!!!!!payup


----------



## BETHELSKIER

That's awesome.Looks good on your jeep.Bet it could handle some heavy snow. Good luck with it


----------



## Salty dog

Hey , nice setup , I've got a 6.5 meyers on my wifes jeep and a 8' 2" Boss V on my Truck , Hope she doesn't see this ,She'll wanna swap.xysport

This is my first post, long time viewer 1st time user. Enjoy the site just not a heavy computer user, well actually I am a heavy computer user but that info is personal

Robbo


----------



## bdhunter

theplowmeister;498182 said:


> Hi
> for air shocks for the front go to gabrial web site find the PDF file with shock specafications find the shock that fits your jeep then use those specs to find an air shock that are close, IE mounting, extended length, compresed length. I know the shocks from a 1985 thunderberd rear fit the front of a YJ with a stock suspention. good luck!


Thanks for the input! Couldn't easily find the PDF file, so used the good old "Gabriel Ride Control Answerman/Tech Line - 800-999-3903" - and VIOLA! He found a shock that specs out very close to the '92 Cherokee. It's Gabriel #49216 Hi Jacker for 86-95 Taurus/Sable station wagon. Now to find me on of those wagons so we can get a closer look before ordering.

If this works, I may just put one of those V plows on the ole Cherokee (and pigs really do fly if the cliff is high enough, they just don't land too good).


----------



## theplowmeister

*More Picks of V-plow*

Hi I have more pics of my V-plow

My Mount... I was told by the Boss dealer that there was NO mount for the TJ. So I took a Ford mount and Modified it, It took me 3 days. Then I find out Boss does make a mount, Light duty, But that would have been easier to modify.










I added a brace that runs from the frame where the front of the plow mounts to just above the the lower control arm attaches to the frame.










I found the center donut would fold under and leave an ugly squeegeed clean line in the driveway so I made this brace to keep the doughnut from folding under. (I dont know if it will work)










After using the fisher Joy stick for 22 years I had a hard time with the Boss controller. So I modified my Fisher with 4 buttons. 2 for each wing one in one out. I ended up pretty much rebuilding the controller.

Yes I know its upside down that because any body that flys a plane will tell you you pull the stick towords you for up, push the stick for down.










I am limited to 4 pics so go the the next post for more pics


----------



## theplowmeister

I am limited to 4 pics so hear are the last pics. the previus post has more pics

Now some pictures


----------



## theplowmeister

And more


----------



## ECS

That is SWEEEEEET, welcome to the world of BOSS.


----------



## '76cj5

Hmmm... Maybe I need to cut a foot off my Boss 8' 2" Vee and mount it on my CJ.


----------



## theplowmeister

76cj5

beaf up the frame add some weight to the back and you WILL increas the number of driveways you can plow!!! payup


----------



## BSDeality

very nice! How did you do in the last storm? A v plow would look pretty sweet on my toyota too I think... Maybe the next one... How much does that weigh? I know my 8' 2" Snoway 28V is pretty darn heavy (980lbs?) and it really squats my F350, i think it would snap the frame of the Toyota. Is that a factory 7'6" v plow? I thought they only made a 8' 6" plow. I'm pretty sure my Toyota would be able to physically push a 8' or 8'6" v plow through the snow. I run a 8'4" blade with the wings now and i manage alright with it. I get stuck behind some piles breaking stuff open when its 8"+, thats only cause I'm windrowing a whole blade's worth. If I was to use a V-Plow I could break stuff a lot easier.


----------



## theplowmeister

the plow weighs #700 only 70# more than the Fisher 7 1/2 RD that I was using.

The mount however is signiftcantly heavier. Mounted it weighs #160 more than the Fisher.

Snoway make HEAVY plows

Its a stock Boss plow


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

WOW! That is sweet. Hope it holds up for you. The frame brace is a good idea. I tweeked the front of my Cherokee frame last year pushing into a bank Then again you have a REAL frame under yours, I'm stuck with a sub frame unibody. As Jeep guys say wheel it till you pop the windows out or break it in two.


----------



## jdadjstr

Plowmeister, I'll be curious to hear additional feedback after you get more hours on this set up. Any cons thus far?


----------



## theplowmeister

*Boss V-plow in action*

And now my Boss V-plow in action.

www.the-plowmeister.com/assets/images/boss_snowplow/boss plow.wmv


----------



## ABES

Thats preety cool i like how you can drive the entire jeep up the snow pile


----------



## theplowmeister

No... No... No... this is a snow pile Not even my bigest one


----------



## theplowmeister

This is going to be a long post and much of it Ive covered in my other posts. 

No your not going to put this or any real plow on a stock jeep.

I plow 98 Driveways each storm. I don’t do it for Beer money, I do it for a living. I use a jeep because I can double my income over using a truck. (I used to use a truck)

I go to the Boss sight and see #700 for the plow. For over 20 years I've used Fisher 7 1/2 RD plows. They weigh #630 plus #60 for a back drag edge + #30 for a snow foil + #50 for a cutting edge.

I use air shocks up front with 145 PSI and #500 lead rear bumper insert. I have a #3500 F axle and a Dana 60 rear axle with disk brakes. I made the truck side Boss mount and I beefed up the jeep frame. I am geared for 33" tires 4.56 gears and to plow I use 31" Blizzak tires (don’t tell me your brand X all season or mud tire work as well, your full of sh**! and have never used a specialty snow tire.)

I check the front end before every storm. Not the night before, 2 days before (got to have time to fix anything I find). I grease the front end every 2nd storm. I get 100K on wheel bearings 20~30 k on tie-rods 100K on ball joints. new U-joints 1-2 years (I also do extensive off roading with the jeep).



As for how its working...
I love the V wont go back to a strait blade.
I love not having a lift chain ( up is instant! less scalped lawns).
the smartlock works well
It can STACK snow
the scoop makes clean-up much faster.

I don’t like the full blade trip. For one thing it dose not trip enough to go over the obstacle. I hit a basket ball post that was cut off about 1 inch from the ground. While the blade tripped it did not trip far enough to release from the obstacle, so the jeep came to an abrupt stop and I mean abrupt.
I don’t like the center puck for blocking the snow at the V crotch.
I don’t like that the hoses, some have different ends, so you cant use 1 hose as a spare.
when angling especially with a snow load the blade dose not stay even. IE the side coming back will come ALL the way back in 1/4 second while the side going out can take 5 seconds.
The Boss stick IS HUGE no place to put it
the touch pad is to sensitive brushing against it will move or drop the plow.
I don’t know about all controllers, but Fisher and Boss controllers have the up-down backwards. In planes and RC planes (which I fly) you push the stick forwards for down and bull back for up. I re wired my fishstick to run the Boss.

I am going to make an adaptation to use the smart-hitch to apply down-pressure for backdraging.

I hate typing or this post would be MUCH longer.
__________________
00 Jeep Wrangler, 7 1/2 BOSS V, Front Air Shocks, Duel Batteries, Lead rear bumper, ARBs, Belt Driven Air Compressor, Dana 60 Rear End, Blizak Tires


----------



## '76cj5

Hmm.. I guess I'll have to cut down that set of Dana 60's I got to fit under the CJ. Already have a AFW frame. Now I need to add more weight.


----------



## KMBertog

theplowmeister;530082 said:


> And now my Boss V-plow in action.
> 
> www.the-plowmeister.com/assets/images/boss_snowplow/boss plow.wmv


i am envious!!! makes my meyer on my wrangler look like a little baby!


----------



## PlowingUpward

> No your not going to put this or any real plow on a stock jeep.
> *
> I plow 98 Driveways each storm. I don't do it for Beer money, I do it for a living. I use a jeep because I can double my income over using a truck. (I used to use a truck*
> 
> I use air shocks up front with 145 PSI and #500 lead rear bumper insert. I have a #3500 F axle and a Dana 60 rear axle with disk brakes. I made the truck side Boss mount and I beefed up the jeep frame. I am geared for 33" tires 4.56 gears and to plow I use 31" Blizzak tires (don't tell me your brand X all season or mud tire work as well, your full of sh**! and have never used a specialty snow tire.)
> 
> I check the front end before every storm. Not the night before, 2 days before (got to have time to fix anything I find). I grease the front end every 2nd storm. I get 100K on wheel bearings 20~30 k on tie-rods 100K on ball joints. new U-joints 1-2 years (I also do extensive off roading with the jeep).


*How much time do you save A.) plowing in a jeep vs. a 3/4 ton truck and B.) with a V plow over strait?

I have a cherokee with a 7.5' strait blade and also a 3/4 ton regular cab diesel with a 8.2" v plow. Wondering how much of a difference it makes when combing the maneuverability of a Jeep with the performance and versatility of the V?*


----------



## theplowmeister

I started with an F150 with an 8' bed, I got the Jeep as backup. I used the jeep once to plow I then noticed that the fisher 7 1/2 RD from the F150 fit the Jeep plow frame. I plowed once with the jeep with the 7 1/2 plow. and sole the truck with the 6 1/2 foot plow.

I just about doubled the number of driveways I can plow by going to the jeep.

The V cut plow time by about 10%. and I can do a neater job with the V.


----------



## ihwild

*Front axle*

What axle do you have under the front. It isn't stock is it? My scout axles are 3100 each (dana 44s). So I am curious what you have there. I like your setup but I doubt anytime soon I'd bother since I only plan on doing my own driveway and maybe help out a friend or two here and there. The only problem I ever heard about v plows is the joint getting sloppy.

Rich


----------



## theplowmeister

ihwild;1128057 said:


> What axle do you have under the front. It isn't stock is it? My scout axles are 3100 each (dana 44s). So I am curious what you have there. I like your setup but I doubt anytime soon I'd bother since I only plan on doing my own driveway and maybe help out a friend or two here and there. The only problem I ever heard about v plows is the joint getting sloppy.
> 
> Rich


Yes it is a STOCK D 30 Ive plowed for 30 years with D30 front axles they hold up just fine.


----------



## ihwild

theplowmeister;539563 said:


> This is going to be a long post and much of it Ive covered in my other posts.
> <snip>
> I use air shocks up front with 145 PSI and #500 lead rear bumper insert. I have a #3500 F axle and a Dana 60 rear axle with disk brakes. I made the truck side Boss mount and I beefed up the jeep frame. I am geared for 33" tires 4.56 gears and to plow I use 31"
> <snip>
> 
> __________________
> 00 Jeep Wrangler, 7 1/2 BOSS V, Front Air Shocks, Duel Batteries, Lead rear bumper, ARBs, Belt Driven Air Compressor, Dana 60 Rear End, Blizak Tires


Where you say you have #3500 F axle are you saying that you have a dana 30 front axle rated for 3500 lbs? I don't believe Dana 30's have ever been rated high. The only spec I found through google was 2200 lbs for the front. I'm just curious account of comparing the specs to another truck if I come across one of those plows down the road.

Rich

Don't get me wrong I like your setup. It's probably one of the best plowing jeep setups I've seen. I just wanted to make sure I'm understanding your specifications correctly.


----------



## theplowmeister

I dont remember were I got the spec for the front axle. So my info could be wrong It would make life easy if they put the axle rating ON the axle but they dont they say what the front of the JEEP is rated for. but not the axle.


----------



## wj4play

Nice jeep, I was wondering how everything was mounted. btw, that plow looks HUGE on the front of your jeep. I love it. Have you concidered wings for parking lots?


----------



## theplowmeister

I dont plow parking lots with my Jeep, That is the wrong tool for the job
Just like using a Full sized PU for plowing driveways.

Go back to post 30 and 31 in this thread, there are some picks of the mount.


----------



## wj4play

theplowmeister;1135623 said:


> I dont plow parking lots with my Jeep, That is the wrong tool for the job
> Just like using a Full sized PU for plowing driveways.
> 
> Go back to post 30 and 31 in this thread, there are some picks of the mount.


yea thats what I meant, i was wondering how it mounted and then saw those.

Do you ever get spun around in half frozen heavy snow. I notice with my WJ if the slush is starting to freeze i can spin in an instant. Didnt do that in my 80 chevy. I also have about 700 of sand bags in the back for ballast

So you strictly just do residential drives? whats the prices go in your area, here its about $45 on up for residential drives.


----------



## theplowmeister

I start at $40 and up

the chevey probly weighd 2X as much and has a longer wheel base. 

but no,


----------



## PlowingUpward

Hey plowmeister do you have any info on how you converted your v plow to have down pressure??

How long does your route of 96 drives usually take you?


----------



## theplowmeister

Not handy, the tower raise switch puts down pressure on the plow to raise the tower.

depends on the storm. if the storm is 2" I have about 90 customers and it takes 2 Jeeps under 6 hours


----------



## PlowingUpward

theplowmeister;1136638 said:


> Not handy, the tower raise switch puts down pressure on the plow to raise the tower.
> 
> depends on the storm. if the storm is 2" I have about 90 customers and it takes 2 Jeeps under 6 hours


That's not bad you must have a pretty tight route.

So what did you do, hard wire a switch to the tower raise switch? How much down pressure does it put on it and have you had any problems with it?


----------



## theplowmeister

All my houses are in a 3 mile circle

I actual use 2 dpst relays and about 4 diodes so you can add down pressure and it holds the pressure until you push the up button. it does not provide as much down as Id like, to get more down (for the Jeep) Id need a longer lifting ram and move the upper ram support up.

Ive had no problems with it


----------

